# Dust Collector in the attic



## Crashmph (Jun 19, 2009)

I am setting up my new wood shop in my new house in the two car garage.  My garage is seperate from the house. Has anyone ever setup or heard of a setup with the DC in the garage attic?  I was considering setting up a G1030 3 HP Dust Collector in my attic and hook it up to a cyclone cylinder with a collection barrel in garrage.  I would use plastic bags for the bottom and the original bags for the top.  There will be sufficient inflation room for the bags in the attic's center line.  The attic will be vented to the garage as well as through the roof.  Does any one know of any issues that may result with this type of setup?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 19, 2009)

You would be sucking air from the garage and discharging it into the attic. That air that is sucked from the garage will have to be made up by something....normally by sucking outside air into the space through any voids in construction. If you live in a cold area, that will be cold air.

When you say the attic is vented to the garage, how big is that opening and will it prevent the system from drawing in the outside air?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jun 19, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> When you say the attic is vented to the garage, how big is that opening and will it prevent the system from drawing in the outside air?


 

Simple solution: If you have a retractable ladder going into the attic somewhere in that garage (most do) then just open it a ways every time you run the DC. It will actually push the warmer air from the attic down into the garage until they equalize in temp- usually after several minutes of runtime. 

I did this in my last home. It worked great. I'd do it again if I still had my larger DC. I only have a Delta 1-1/2 HP unit now. Not sure it would work with that one.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 19, 2009)

I had planned to put a filtered vent on the opposite end of the garage. As for size of that vent, I am not sure yet. I had planned to just stack two or three of the cheap "blue vent filters between the trusts of the attic and a vent cover over them.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone else have any opinions on this idea?


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending upon how easy access is to the attic, emptying the DC (and any other servicing) could be somewhat inconvenient.
 
And the farther away from the tools your DC is, the less suction you will have.  You lose a little vacuum for every foot of suction line because of friction.
 
Question I have is why are you thinking about installing it in the attic??
 
If it is a noise consideration, it should be fairly easy to build a little box around it and insulate it with a couple of layers of styrofoam insulation.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2009)

Eagle had his dust collector (IIRC) in an insulated shed next to his shop.  There was a vent back into the shop, with another air filter, for return of the air to the shop.  In this way, he got noise reduction but did not lose heated or cooled air.

Disclaimer:  This may be an amalgam of what he had and what he suggested that I do, I'm not totally sure.


----------



## TX_Planes (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an Oneida Dust Gorilla in my attic space.  I dropped a 7" run into the shop and a return filter as well.  Wyes down to 6" and then down to 4" flex hose. This set up works great.  I was a bit concerned about how well it would work.  I have be absolutely thrilled with the performance.  I have lines to my lathe, bandsaw and jointer.   I set this up about 2 years ago so I have forgotten the total length of the runs.   The jointer is the farthest away with about a 30 to 40' of horizontal runs and about 12' vertical.  I use a remote control to turn it on and off.

I have been very happy with my decision to put this in the attic.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have two concerns. 
One: Servicing
Two: heat. I would be concerned about the motor not lasting long in the elevated heat in an attic.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 20, 2009)

The main idea of putting the DC in the attic is space.  A collection barrel in the shop takes up far less space than a collection barrel plus the double sized DC.  

Heat in the attic is a concern.  Noise is not really a problem as I am almost always wearing muffs in the garage anyway.  I do not think that I will have to empty the bags all that much because of the separation barrel, but I could be wrong.

The garage is not insulated at all at the moment.  I hope to resolve this problem after I get in there and get the sub panel and power drops installed.  Thankfully there is not sheet rock on the walls, just exposed 2x4's.


----------

